# New Smoker In So Cal - Sweetest you've ever seen



## alisosmoker (Oct 21, 2006)

I just built the best looking off-set smoker and it makes awesome brisket. Best of all, it's right in the heart of the OC where nobody would claim to be a redneck. I tore apart an old double oven and turned it into the smoker. Got it for free off a construction site. Final cost with all materials was right around $100. I'm sure it increased my property value by $50,000. Check out the attached picture. Enjoy.

Proud member of PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## meowey (Oct 21, 2006)

Way cool!

Welcome!  Glad you are here.

What do you fire it with?

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## joed617 (Oct 21, 2006)

That sure is a perdy lookin smoker ya got there.. Welcome to SMF .. 


Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 21, 2006)

Great looking stone work 8) .  I probably am having a blind moment, but where is the chimney?


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 21, 2006)

yo,
cat man said it first--
way cool!!

im glad to meet you!!

yo,
larry


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 21, 2006)

Now thats pretty damn sweetâ€¦whereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s the Dom Perignon and smoked pate? Hmmmm?


----------



## alisosmoker (Oct 22, 2006)

There's two that come out the front on top underneath the stone work. I'll take some pictures of the internal components and post them later this week.


----------



## alisosmoker (Oct 22, 2006)

I like to try different wood, but right now I'm using almond with mesquite lump coal. Great flavor on brisket and chicken.


----------



## monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Friend!

I must say that is one PRIMO setup! Looking forward to your posts!
Cheers!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great looking rig! Looking forward to the other pictrues.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 22, 2006)

All I can say besides the usual "Welcome to SMF" is SWEET!


----------



## ultramag (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to SMF!!! That has got be very unique in SoCal. 8)


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 23, 2006)

Unique in SoCal?  How 'bout unique anywhere!

Welcome to the board.  Anyone with a creative mind like yours will  most surely be an asset to the board!

BTW, what is that in the background on the left?  It appears to be something made of stainless.


----------



## smokemack (Oct 26, 2006)

Very nice set up!! Glad to have you here.


----------



## irish fan (Nov 2, 2006)

Very impressive stone work and looks very professional, Looks like a great place to be in So. California especially on Nov. 25th when Notre Dame comes to town. Smoke one for me!


----------

